# Home Theater Light Control



## imported_uw69 (Dec 6, 2008)

In my HT I have three recesssed "can" lights. They are all controlled with a single manual dimmer switch. What would be the best way to control each light independently with a Harmony 890? Thanks


----------



## snakeyes (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm no expert but i think you would have had to wire the lights individually back to the switch. I dont think it can be done if the wire goes from switch then to light 1 then light then light 3. As far as controlling all three you can get an IR dimmer form lutron then program your harmony thats how i have mine.
Jake


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

The Harmony 890 was originally supposed to work with Z-Wave, but I don't think they ever made it compatible. There is a Z-Wave Screw-in module that allows for individual control of lights. There may be something similar that works with the Harmony 890.


----------



## mojave (Dec 30, 2006)

The Monster 300 remote is made by Logitech and is similar to the Harmony 890. It does support Z-Wave. I have a friend that uses it for his AV equipment and lighting.


----------



## imported_uw69 (Dec 6, 2008)

mojave said:


> The Harmony 890 was originally supposed to work with Z-Wave, but I don't think they ever made it compatible. There is a Z-Wave Screw-in module that allows for individual control of lights. There may be something similar that works with the Harmony 890.


The z-wave does not work with the harmony?


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

aren't there switches and wallplate sets out there with IR built in? Never really looked into it but I thought I remembered seeing something like that.


----------



## knightgambit (Sep 30, 2009)

mojave said:


> The Harmony 890 was originally supposed to work with Z-Wave, but I don't think they ever made it compatible. There is a Z-Wave Screw-in module that allows for individual control of lights. There may be something similar that works with the Harmony 890.


Based on everything I've read, the 890 does have z-wave. Here are a few notes from Logitec on the subject. I also read somewhere that the 890 only uses z-wave to the RF receiver. I'm hoping this is all accurate, since I just ordered one from Amazon yesterday when it was 169


----------



## knightgambit (Sep 30, 2009)

Got my 890 and am impressed with the method of programming these days. Last "all-in-one" remote I had you had to point the other remotes at it to program it. This one is real cool and easy to set up from an internet link after you install the kicker program. 

And there is a section specifically for z-wave devices. I don't have any to try it, but everything else I tried worked, including a real old rear projection sony that I really didn't think would be on the list of devices.

Now I just hope this lasts longer than the 18 months so many people are reporting over on the logitech forum.


----------



## LoudandClear (Apr 11, 2008)

woofersus said:


> aren't there switches and wallplate sets out there with IR built in? Never really looked into it but I thought I remembered seeing something like that.


That would control every light the same on the circuit. UW wants to control each light independently on the circuit.


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

My 890 does Z wave just fine. I use those the plug in modules but they do sell light switches.


----------

